# Easiest egglaying fish to breed?



## bmm930

Hello, I have had many livebearing fish breed, but now I want to try breeding the egg layers. I have a 10 gallon tank with two zebra danios, but they can be removed if necessary. What fish would be the easiest to breed with what I have?


----------



## Guest

Prolly the zebra danios. just get more, feed them a high protien diet, put the lights on a timer, and bam, you got eggs. at least, that's what worked for my bio teacher and I.


----------



## TheOldSalt

It's hard to argue against the Zebra Danios, so I won't. Child's play. You'll often read in books that White Clouds are the easiest, but I have to disagree.


----------



## Damon

Either is easy. Never had a problem with either and did nothing special except a 3-4 degree cooler waterchange (but that works for many, many egglayers).
I would use a marble substrate if you are trying to breed. Eggs stay safer that way and danios eat eggs. White clouds not so much.


----------



## username321

Not to hijack the thread, but what is recommended for someone who has very hard water with a pH of around 8.1?(except African cichlids incl mbunas and shellies)


----------



## Guest

That's a hijack all right^^^

that's so off topic, it deserves it's own thread.

but to answer your question, I don't know.


----------



## mesapod

username321 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but what is recommended for someone who has very hard water with a pH of around 8.1?(except African cichlids incl mbunas and shellies)


 sorry to still keep it off topic but Mollies woould work fine of even guppies


----------



## Damon

fishbguy said:


> That's a hijack all right^^^
> 
> that's so off topic, it deserves it's own thread.
> 
> but to answer your question, I don't know.



I could have split the thread....till you posted.

And you didn't answer the question.........

Not part of the solution, then part of the problem.


----------



## lochness

bmm930 said:


> Hello, I have had many livebearing fish breed, but now I want to try breeding the egg layers. I have a 10 gallon tank with two zebra danios, but they can be removed if necessary. What fish would be the easiest to breed with what I have?



not sure if they mix but cherry barbs seem to work for me - in fact, if the books didn't say so, i could swear they were livebearers the way they've been breeding in my community tank for the last few months :lol:

main thing is to provide plenty of hiding places like plants in clusters (a combo of silk & plastic plants work great for this) either off to the sides or in the back corners to make it diffcult for the adults to get to the hiding fry - and don't forget to tie a mesh pouch or a mesh net with incredibly small pores to the intake tube to keep the babies from being sucked into the filters - like mine like to - i found 6 babies in my xp3 canister filters during a routine sponge rinse in my bucket yesterday - they were a lil pale but fine :mrgreen:

based on what the others have replied tho, add more of the zebra danios and stick to an all species tank for better results if it's danios you have your heart set on.

good luck!


----------



## Buggy

Kribs are pretty easy once you have an established pair. One breeding pair in a 10 gallon would be ok but unless you know where you can get an already established pair you would need to have about 6 juvies and let them pair up...in which case a 10 gallon would definately not work. And in a tank that small you wouldn't want any other fish in there with them since they get very aggressive with their young.
With kribs (as well as some other types of cichlids) you don't have to worry about the parents eating the eggs or fry either.


----------

